# Sometimes it's pretty



## Oldhippie (Feb 5, 2012)

Got the Monster in the Living Room all painted up this year and she doesn't look too bad. Still provides incredible heat and except for when I want to get her down to a low smoulder, which I don't do that often, it burns pretty clean.

Yesterday I figured I'd go for some ambiance to listen to some jazz on the fine stereo this baby shares a room with.


----------



## Ironwood (Feb 5, 2012)

Looks very inviting. I would be sleeping in that rocker two minutes after sitting down.


----------



## fox9988 (Feb 5, 2012)

nice set-up


----------



## oldspark (Feb 5, 2012)

Very nice and I am already getting sleepy by just looking at the picture. Stereo, woodburner, and a rocker what more could you want ( a doobie maybe  :cheese?


----------



## Oldhippie (Feb 5, 2012)

fox9988 said:
			
		

> nice set-up



Thanks guys, 

There is something to be said for simple.


----------



## Oldhippie (Feb 17, 2012)

oldspark said:
			
		

> Very nice and I am already getting sleepy by just looking at the picture. Stereo, woodburner, and a rocker what more could you want ( a doobie maybe  :cheese?



Old days gone by.. 

Little Stevie Ray Vaughn, and a bottle of Jack.


----------



## eclecticcottage (Feb 17, 2012)

Nice lookin' stove, and I love the brick work.  I think I'd want a spark screen though!  We kept the one off our old Fisher, it darn near fits the Lopi.  We'll probably modify it a bit so it does fit, just in case we want to have the doors open on occasion.  Lopi's screen doesn't fit it, lol.


----------



## Oldhippie (Feb 17, 2012)

You can't see it well in the pic but there is a spark screen.


----------



## eclecticcottage (Feb 17, 2012)

Ahhh...gotcha.  I really like that brick work!


----------



## Oldhippie (Feb 17, 2012)

Thanks, there was a huge mill that caught on fire in the neighbor hood I grew up in. I bought the bricks from the demolition contractor.. (I figure a lot of the graffiti was mine from my early teen years) and I paid a retired brick mason in town to be my supervisor and we did the work together as I built the house.

That was 1979. We shared some beers around stove and watched the Pats and played cribbage. He was a real nice, honest, hard working man. 

He past away a few years later, but you just made me think about him, and how fleeting time is.

That stove has been heating this house and keeping my family warm pretty damn well ever since.


----------



## eclecticcottage (Feb 17, 2012)

Oldhippie said:
			
		

> Thanks, there was a huge mill that caught on fire in the neighbor hood I grew up in. I bought the bricks from the demolition contractor.. (I figure a lot of the graffiti was mine from my early teen years) and I paid a retired brick mason in town to be my supervisor and we did the work together as I built the house.
> 
> That was 1979. We shared some beers around stove and watched the Pats and played cribbage. He was a real nice, honest, hard working man.
> 
> ...



Ah-ha, that explains why they have that vintage look to them-they are.


----------



## valley ranch (Feb 20, 2012)

Aie, this calls for a Large Brandy! Good on ye.


----------



## Oldhippie (Feb 20, 2012)

valley ranch said:
			
		

> Aie, this calls for a Large Brandy! Good on ye.



Straight up!


----------



## jjs777_fzr (Aug 14, 2012)

Oldhippie said:


> Yesterday I figured I'd go for some ambiance to listen to some jazz on the fine stereo this baby shares a room with.


 
Sorry if I reply to an old post - but that photo and listening to Jazz....just brought me back to earlier this year...watching the fire and listening to Bill Evans.
That photo may as well be from a magazine shoot - nice.


----------



## Oldhippie (Sep 18, 2012)

jjs777_fzr said:


> Sorry if I reply to an old post - but that photo and listening to Jazz....just brought me back to earlier this year...watching the fire and listening to Bill Evans.
> That photo may as well be from a magazine shoot - nice.


 
Belated thanks!

I've been listening to a little Oscar Peterson tonight, and am just getting ready to settle in for the burning season.


----------



## rkshed (Sep 19, 2012)

Forgot about this post.
Fire and old jazz go well together.
Last Saturday eve was the first safety test fire and it included Etta.
Thought about replacing the old Garrison II for an Acclaim but this one is just so simple.


----------



## defiant3 (Sep 19, 2012)

Everyone loves a pretty new face, but sometimes there's nothing like that classic look!


----------



## Oldhippie (Sep 27, 2012)

rkshed said:


> Forgot about this post.
> Fire and old jazz go well together.
> Last Saturday eve was the first safety test fire and it included Etta.
> Thought about replacing the old Garrison II for an Acclaim but this one is just so simple.


 
I go under the knife tomorrow for a rotator cuff surgery, but next year we should connect and go riding together sometime. Keep the Garrison, just keep the flue clean and learn how to get it to "cruise" with each vent knob open about 1/16th of an inch.. and you'll be great.


----------



## rkshed (Sep 28, 2012)

Good luck with the surgery today.
Love the old stove and I will probably have it 'til I die. Its so simple to use.
Next spring we should get together for a ride. I am temorarily between bikes right now but will pick one up this winter. I work on them on the side and right now I have nice 83 CB1100f sitting in the garage and i'm trying to buy it off the owner.
Take care.


----------



## Oldhippie (Sep 29, 2012)

rkshed said:


> Good luck with the surgery today.
> Love the old stove and I will probably have it 'til I die. Its so simple to use.
> Next spring we should get together for a ride. I am temorarily between bikes right now but will pick one up this winter. I work on them on the side and right now I have nice 83 CB1100f sitting in the garage and i'm trying to buy it off the owner.
> Take care.


 
Great! i had an 82 nighthawk 750.... loved it!

the garrison is a great stove... lots of the tech approaches in stoves today were used in the garissons

1 handed, left handed typing... vicaden chewing wood stove/scooter madman here...


----------



## rkshed (Sep 30, 2012)

Glad to hear you survived.
The owner of the CB has decided he wants to keep it.
Oh well, I'll still make a bunch of money on labor.
I will most likely wind up with an Aprilia Tuono this winter. I love the build quality of them and my other 2 were awesome bikes.
Had a nice fire last night but it got way to warm for even the wife!


----------



## Oldhippie (Oct 1, 2012)

rkshed said:


> Glad to hear you survived.
> The owner of the CB has decided he wants to keep it.
> Oh well, I'll still make a bunch of money on labor.
> I will most likely wind up with an Aprilia Tuono this winter. I love the build quality of them and my other 2 were awesome bikes.
> Had a nice fire last night but it got way to warm for even the wife!


 
I prolly burn more oil this time of year than real winter... just not cold enough to burn.

I read good things about those. My bikes are much less sophisticated.


----------



## Oldhippie (Dec 1, 2012)

Oldhippie said:


> Got the Monster in the Living Room all painted up this year and she doesn't look too bad. Still provides incredible heat and except for when I want to get her down to a low smoulder, which I don't do that often, it burns pretty clean.
> 
> Yesterday I figured I'd go for some ambiance to listen to some jazz on the fine stereo this baby shares a room with.


 

Saturday morning, some jazz on the turntable and some New England Coffee "Dark Roast Espresso Magic" freshly ground. 

First week-end I've needed to get the Monster in the Living Room going. In above 30s I usually just get the downstairs family room stove going and it keeps the upper rooms comfortable. But it's been low 20s'F the last few days so I got the Garrison going yesterday. It gets the the house so comfortable. 

My first winter being retired. On the "Intahnet" doing my Christmas shopping for the kids in my flannels, flirting with the wifely unit of 36 years, ...got her, the turntable and the Garrison right around the same time give or take a year or two. Got the motorcycles tucked away nicely in the garage right beside the Ariens and the back up power generator.

Okay Mr. Winter,.. bring it on.

Life is good. I'm a very grateful guy!


----------

